# Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig​*
Bekam ich eben die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen.

http://www.lav-union-nord.de/neuefischerigesetze.html



> Die Änderungen des Landesfischereigesetzes ( LFischG ) sind in Kraft getreten
> 
> Die von der Landesregierung Schleswig-Holsteins beschlossenen Änderungen des Landesfischereigesetzes sind durch Veröffentlichung am 29.11.2011 mit sofortiger Wirkung in Kraft getreten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Na schön, dann sitzen die von Meck.Pomm auch schon im
Rathaus von S-H.|krach:

Geht mal schön zur Wahl...|gutenach


----------



## RenéK. (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Verboten ist weiterhin das Wettfischen und außerdem das Fischen mit der Handangel, dass von vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist ( Catch & Release ).

Na dann mal guten Appetit an die Karpfenangler so nen 30 Pfünder schmeckt bestimmt richtig gut!! ;-) mal wieder nen Witz mehr aus dem 
Präsidium übernommen worden... traurig traurig


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Wir werden sehen was in den Durchführungsverordnung steht.Da ist es genau geregelt.Im Entwurf war von der Fischereiabgabe nicht zulesen.als wir es bemerkt haben, waren wir nicht untätig .Ich war selber in Kiel .Leider war es zu spät.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



RenéK. schrieb:


> Verboten ist weiterhin das Wettfischen und außerdem das Fischen mit der Handangel, dass von vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist ( Catch & Release ).
> 
> Na dann mal guten Appetit an die Karpfenangler so nen 30 Pfünder schmeckt bestimmt richtig gut!! ;-) mal wieder nen Witz mehr aus dem
> Präsidium übernommen worden... traurig traurig




Da muss ich jetzt, auch wenns schwer fällt, dem LSFV -SH mal helfen, denn *das* haben die richtig gut gemacht.

Vorgesehen war - nicht vom Verband - eine generelle Entnahmepflicht wie in Bayern. Sprich *jeder* gefangene und nicht geschonte Fisch sollte entnommen werden *müssen*. 

Nicht zuletzt durch die Intervention des LSFV-SH ist das abgewendet worden. 

Der jetzige Passus, also das Verbot des Fischens mit der von vornherein festgelegten Absicht jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen, lässt ausreichend Raum für eine selektive Entnahme.

Sprich, man geht zwar mit der Absicht angeln, einen Fisch für die Küche zu fangen, hat aber bei jedem einzelnen Fisch die Wahl, ob man genau diesen abschlägt, oder zurücksetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

So isses!!


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Moin

Als die Stippermesse in Bremen noch in der Sporthalle gewesen ist,hieß es ab nächstes Jahr können wir in SH wieder hältern damit das schlachten ein ende hat (umsetzen bei Hegefischen....etc.).

Nun sind gut 6-7 Jahre um seit das erzählt wurde,jetzt hat man es endlich geschafft das der Setzkescher in SH wieder erlaubt wird.

Nur geht in der Stipperszene rum,das der Setzkescher in SH nur privat erlaubt wird,sprich bei einem Hegefischen soll er weiterhin verboten bleiben.Was heißt,das schlachten geht fröhlich weiter,statt wie in anderen Bundesländer üblig die fische umzusetzen in andere Gewässer,erlaubt man ihn zwar privat,aber nicht da (Hegefischen) wo es Sinnvoll wäre um zb.anderen Gewässer damit zu helfen.

So ganz nach dem Motto,Privat ist es keine Tierqual (beim richtigen einsatz 3,50 x 0,50m...usw) und auch erlaubt,bei einem Hegefischen aber ist es dann wohl wieder Tierqual.


Gratuliere#6



Ps: Zu hoffen bleibt das dieses nicht so umgesetzt wird,aber was laut der Szene rumgeht wird es genau so kommen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der jetzige Passus, also das Verbot des Fischens mit der von vornherein festgelegten Absicht jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen, lässt ausreichend Raum für eine selektive Entnahme.
> 
> Sprich, man geht zwar mit der Absicht angeln, einen Fisch für die Küche zu fangen, hat aber bei jedem einzelnen Fisch die Wahl, ob man genau diesen abschlägt, oder zurücksetzt.


 
Stimmt, die Formulierung im Fischereigesetz von S-H ist wirklich gut.

Trotzdem nochmal der Hinweis: Auch in Bayern ist aufgrund der eindeutigen Aussagen im Tierschutzgesetz niemand gezwungen einen Fisch zu entnehmen, den er ohne Absicht gefangen und für den er keine Verwendung hat. In diesem Punkt widerspricht das Bayerische Fischereigesetz schlicht einem Bundesgesetz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Immer wieder die OT-Geschichten


> In diesem Punkt widerspricht das Bayerische Fischereigesetz schlicht einem Bundesgesetz


Ist aber nunmal zuerstmal gültig in Bayern und muss daher von jedem deswegen belangten Angler vor Gericht durchgekämpft werden.

Solange nicht gerichtlich festgestellt ist, dass dieses Gesetz grundsätzlich einem Bundesgesetz widerspricht, ist es nunmal gültig.

Wäre vorbildlich, wenn der bayrische Verband das vor Gericht durchbringen würde..;-))
OT Ende (zum Abknüppelgebot in Bayern gibts ja nen eigenen Thread)


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



gründler schrieb:


> So ganz nach dem Motto,Privat ist es keine Tierqual (beim richtigen einsatz 3,50 x 0,50m...usw) und auch erlaubt,bei einem Hegefischen aber ist es dann wohl wieder Tierqual.


 
Das hat nichts mit Tierquälerei zu tun, sondern mit der Annahme, dass in Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische u.U. Verletzungen an der Oberhaut erleiden. Darum ist das Hältern nur zum Zweck der Aufbewahrung zwecks späterer Tötung gedacht, nicht aber zum aufbewahren zwecks späterem umsetzen.

In Bayern ist das z.B. klarer festgelegt. In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen dort per Gesetz nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Tierquälerei zu tun, sondern mit der Annahme, dass in Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische u.U. Verletzungen an der Oberhaut erleiden. Darum ist das Hältern nur zum Zweck der Aufbewahrung zwecks späterer Tötung gedacht, nicht aber zum aufbewahren zwecks späterem umsetzen.
> 
> In Bayern ist das z.B. klarer festgelegt. In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen dort per Gesetz nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


 
Jo jo

Seit tagen fahren hier die BF's mit Schleppnetzen rum,um Besatz für die Angelvereine zu fangen.

Dieser fang wird 4-6 mal verladen,um dann in Angelteiche zu kommen.
Schleimhaut und co.besitzen diese fische nicht.

|wavey:


Ps: Nochmal ich richte selber aus,ich kenne alle unterlagen dazu habe hier Ordnerweise liegen,das sage ich dir jetzt zum ungefähr 7-8 mal.
Du brauchst mir nicht immer und immr wieder erklären was fakt ist und was nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Mir stinkt es, wenn krickfan hier immer wieder offtopic über sein geliebtes Bayern schreibt - und dann aber auch noch falsch.
Die Fische dürfen in Bayern nur nicht ins Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden, steht so eindeutig in der Verordnung - dass umsetzen bei Hälterung verboten wäre steht da klar nicht (§ 20 AFViG)..


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Na das klappt ja wieder bestens in SH. Da wir ja in MV von September bis Dezember eine Meerforellen-Schonzeit haben, haben sich dann zukünftig die Ausflüge nach SH auch erledigt. Ich bezahl hier 8 € Fischereiabgabe und in SH dann nochmal 10€ damit ich für die 3 Monate meinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Danke schön. Das habt ihr richtig gut hinbekommen....

|wavey:Ossihwi


----------



## Norbi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Na ja OssiHWI,und bei Euch muß man die Küstenkarte kaufen:m


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir stinkt es, wenn krickfan immer wieder offtopic über sein geliebtes Bayern schreibt - und dann aber falsch.
> Die Fische dürfen in Bayern nur nicht ins Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden, steht so eindeutig in der Verordnung - dass umsetzen verboten wäre steht da klar nicht.


 
Seit er hier im AB mitmischt versucht er ständig bei anderen Fehler zu finden,bezw.es so zu drehen das es für ihn gut darsteht.


Es ist Zeitverschwendung sowie Nervenverschwendung sich darauf immer und immer wieder einzulassen.

Alle Bündesländer machen alles falsch,das Südliche Land was seit Jahren die Statistik im Wildern anführt,macht natürlich alles richtig und alle anderen sind Blöd und Doof.

|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Norbi schrieb:


> Na ja OssiHWI,und bei Euch muß man die Küstenkarte kaufen:m


 
die kannst du aber ganzjährig nutzen. Ich würde die 10€ für 3 Monate nutzen...Nö nö, dann bleib ich eben hier...

|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> die kannst du aber ganzjährig nutzen. Ich würde die 10€ für 3 Monate nutzen...Nö nö, dann bleib ich eben hier...
> 
> |wavey:



Ich geb Dir ja Recht,ich habe auch keine Lust von Hamburg nach Kühlungsborn zu fahren wegen Tandem Cup und dafür noch 5 Euro für einen Tag zu bezahlen.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Damit ist jetzt der Zwangsumtausch alle südlich von SH amtlich, die waren ja schon immer erfindungsreich bei Gebühren (Wattwurmlizenz) mal sehen wann das nächste klamme Bundesland mitzieht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Wenn meine Infos stimmen, war das ein Versehen.
Das kam rein, als der zuständige Ausschussvorstitzende nicht da war (krank, soweit ich weiss), und wurde dann blöderweise nicht wie geplant rausgenommen sondern so durchgewunken.

Geplant war, dass diejenigen, welche den Tourischein nutzen, auch eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen sollen (wogegen natürlich nichts zu sagen wäre) - wie, wer und warum das jetzt so allgemein reinkam, da will keiner schuld sein ;-))

Und nachdem sich die Ministerin wohl schon positiv dazu geäußert hat, ists nun natürlich schwierig, das nun zurückzudrehen - auch wnn die wissen, dass das gerade in einem Tourismusland wie SH absolut kontraproduktiv und sie noch nocht ansatzweise wissen, wie sie das umsetzen sollen - Marken kleben kann ja schlecht ein Nicht-SHler in seinen Schein z. B. aus Bayern.

Das wird noch richtig lustig werden...

Vor allem wie das umgesetzt werden soll ;-))

Da werden wir wohl mal die Regierung anschreiben und nachfragen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab, wenn es in Kraft getreten ist und was dann in den Durchführungsverordnungen zu lesen ist.​


In Kraft getreten ist es bereits am 29.11.2011, somit auf jeden Fall amtlich. 

Bezüglich der Fischereiabgabe haben die Ämter folgendes aufgegeben bekommen:



> "Bis zur Novelle der LFischG-DVO bitte ich wie folgt zu verfahren:
> 
> An Inhaber gültiger Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden bis auf weiteres keine Fischereiabgabemarken des Landes Schleswig-Holstein verkauft. Auf Nachfrage ist diesen Personen mitzuteilen, dass sie bis zum Inkrafttreten der neuen LFischG-DVO nichts zu unternehmen brauchen. Sie können bis auf weiteres mit dem gültigen Fischereischein des jeweiligen Bundeslandes bei uns angeln.
> (Hinweis: Die Regelungen zur Erlaubnisscheinpflicht bei Binnengewässern und Küstengewässern mit selbständigen Fischereirechten (Schlei, Lübeck) bleiben unberührt.)"


 
Damit können Auswertige zumindest "noch" kostenfrei in SH Angeln.



gründler schrieb:


> Als die Stippermesse in Bremen noch in der Sporthalle gewesen ist,hieß es ab nächstes Jahr können wir in SH wieder hältern damit das schlachten ein ende hat (umsetzen bei Hegefischen....etc.).
> 
> Nun sind gut 6-7 Jahre um seit das erzählt wurde,jetzt hat man es endlich geschafft das der Setzkescher in SH wieder erlaubt wird.
> 
> Nur geht in der Stipperszene rum,das der Setzkescher in SH nur privat erlaubt wird,sprich bei einem Hegefischen soll er weiterhin verboten bleiben.Was heißt,das schlachten geht fröhlich weiter,statt wie in anderen Bundesländer üblig die fische umzusetzen in andere Gewässer,erlaubt man ihn zwar privat,aber nicht da (Hegefischen) wo es Sinnvoll wäre um zb.anderen Gewässer damit zu helfen.


 
Ganz so ist es nicht richtig.

Man kann durchaus nach Hegefischen Umsetzen. 

Allerdings benötigt man dafür in SH eine Genehmigung, um diese zu bekommen, muss mann eine entsprechende Begründung bei der Fischereibehörde einreichen. Dies ist so, damit kein unsinniges Umsetzen stattfindet, z.B. Döbel in ein Moorgewässer besetzen und ähnlichen Unsinn. Man muss belegen, dass im Besatzgewässer ein Mangel besteht und alles gut dokumentieren, dann bekommt man diese Genehmigung auch. 

Aber einfach so pauschal sagen, wir machen jetzt ein Hegefischen und setzen die Fische willkührlich um, das geht eben nicht. Es muss eben ein Hegegrund vorliegen. Bei Gemeinschafts- oder Traditionsangeln wird das aber wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> die kannst du aber ganzjährig nutzen. Ich würde die 10€ für 3 Monate nutzen...Nö nö, dann bleib ich eben hier...
> 
> |wavey:


 
In SH wird man die auch für das ganze Jahr nutzen können, wenn man einen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes hat. 

Der Urlauberfischereischein ist begrenzt auf 28 Tage.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Damit ist jetzt der Zwangsumtausch alle südlich von SH amtlich, die waren ja schon immer erfindungsreich bei Gebühren (Wattwurmlizenz) mal sehen wann das nächste klamme Bundesland mitzieht .


 
Was ist das für eine Wattwurmlizenz? Kommt die aus SH? Wenn ja, dann hätte ich dafür gerne die Grundlage, wäre mir was ganz neues. Nach dem alten Fischereigesetz SH durfte jeder Fischereischeininhaber im Handstichverfahren für sich selbst Wattwürmer graben.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht richtig.
> 
> Man kann durchaus nach Hegefischen Umsetzen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich warte ab,und werde ja sehen was sich tut.

Aber:
Auch bei Gemeinschafts...Tradi....kann ein Hegegrund vorliegen oder vorgelegt werden wo auch ein umsetzen möglich ist (mach dich mal schlau).

Habe keine lust das hier jetzt tiefer zu beleuchten.

Wie gesagt ich warte ab,und gucke wie die Szene sich in SH dazu die nächsten jahre entwickelt.

Positiv ist ja schon mal das es nach so langer zeit endlich funktioniert hat mit dem Setzi in SH,obwohl ich sagen muss 6-7 Jahre ist schon nen starkes stück,andere Länder haben es in zb. 6 Monaten geschafft gewisse Hälter Verbote aufzuheben.
Aber besser spät als nie.

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber:
> Auch bei Gemeinschafts...Tradi....kann ein Hegegrund vorliegen oder vorgelegt werden wo auch ein umsetzen möglich ist (mach dich mal schlau).
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ohne Frage kann es so sein. Immer, wenn ein  Hegegrund vorliegt, dann wird man Umsetzen dürfen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Veranstalter bereit sind für den Schreibaufwand, damit steht und fällt alles.

Ich meine die reinen Traditions und Gemeinschaftsfischen, die nur einen Gemeinschaftssinn haben und keinen Hegegedanken verfolgen, da wird es Tabu bleiben.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich meine die reinen Traditions und Gemeinschaftsfischen, die nur einen Gemeinschaftssinn haben und keinen Hegegedanken verfolgen, da wird es Tabu bleiben.


 

Wie gesagt kennen tue ich das alles Gesetze....etc.

Aber auch hier beim reinen Tradi.... gibt es noch möglichkeiten,zb.Bestandsaufnahme eines Gewässers,auch da kann das Hältern ein bestandteil sein um überhaupt ein Gesamtblid zu bekommen wie es um einen bestand aussieht,weil ohne Hältern wäre es nicht möglich ein einigermassen vernünftiges Bild vom bestand zu bekommen.


Man muss sich nur schlau machen was da alles möglich ist,und mit dem TSG und sonstigen Gesetzen im einklang liegt.

|wavey:

So genug über Setzis.


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In SH wird man die auch für das ganze Jahr nutzen können, wenn man einen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes hat.
> 
> Der Urlauberfischereischein ist begrenzt auf 28 Tage.


 
wenn man schon zitiert, dann sollte man das Zitat auch verstanden haben. Ich hab von meiner persönlichen Situation geschrieben und nicht von der Allgemeinheit...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Zehn Euro für SH pro Jahr mag verkraftbar sein. Sorge bereitet mir, wenn das in anderen Bundesländern Schule macht. Es handelt sich ja nicht um den Preis für eine Gewässerkarte, wie in MV. Vielmehr wird dadurch die räumliche Geltung auswärtiger Fischereischeine eingeschränkt bis zur Entrichtung dieser Gebühr. Machen das alle Bundesländer so, dann muss ich so viel mal Gebühren bezahlen, um meinen Fischereischein vor Ort gültig zu haben, wie ich in Bundesländern angle plus das Heimatbundesland, ob ich dort angle oder nicht. Da andernorts die Gebühren zum Teil wesentlich höher sind, kann da bei mobilen Anglern schnell jedes Jahr eine schicke Summe zusammen kommen. Hinzu kommt der Bürokratieaufwand. Damit geht eine Errungenschaft, nämlich die bundesweite gegenseitige Anerkennung der Fischereischeine leider die Wupper runter (sorry an NRW). Deswegen ist das ein Thema, für das sich die Bundesverbände engagieren sollten. Ausnahmsweise gerne auch mal einstimmig.

Gruß
Einzelbrotfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



> Deswegen ist das ein Thema, für das sich die Bundesverbände engagieren sollten. Ausnahmsweise gerne auch mal einstimmig


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

ich finde die Formulierung dass von vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist ( Catch & Release ).für gut !
Schade dass das nicht so in Bayern ist.
In SH könnte ich also ein kleines Rotauge zurücksetzen, weil ich ja eigentlich Karpfen angeln wollte und damit nicht von vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von ( allen ) gefangenen Fischen aus war.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Wattwurmlizenz? Kommt die aus SH? Wenn ja, dann hätte ich dafür gerne die Grundlage, wäre mir was ganz neues. Nach dem alten Fischereigesetz SH durfte jeder Fischereischeininhaber im Handstichverfahren für sich selbst Wattwürmer graben.



Du musst irgendein Wisch vom Landesarchälogen haben um in der Nordsee zu buddeln, da Angler immer Tonvasen mit Wattwürmern verwechseln :c


----------



## raubangler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Die koennen meinetwegen auch 50€ pro Jahr nehmen.
Wichtig ist nur, dass man - wie z.B. in Daenemark - auch morgens um 5 Uhr (oder wann auch immer) diese Abzocke an einer Tankstelle entrichten kann.
Oder per Internet und Paypal 24x7.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Das stimmt, auch wenn ich diesen Rückschritt dämlich finde sollte 
es wenigstens eine anglerfreundliche Lösung geben um das Ticket 
kurzfristig zu ziehen. (wie z.B. in DK)


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Zur Abgabe.

Marken halte ich eher für Problematisch,nehmen wir nur mal NDS als beispiel,hier gilt der Jahresfischerreischein auf Lebenszeit,und auch für Marken ist da nix zum einkleben vorgesehen/vorgedruckt....da er vom Amt auf Wunsch auch gleich Laminiert wird ist da nix mit einkleben.

Sinnvoller wäre es eine Art Jahreskarte rauszugeben wo drauf steht Fischereiabgabe für 2012......etc. bezahlt...usw.und diese muss dann halt zum jeweiligen gültigen Fischerreischein mitgeführt werden.

Davon ab,ist das eher ein schritt rückwärts,wir haben es damals mehr oder weniger abgeschafft mit der anerkennung unter Ländern.....usw. und nun macht einer wieder nen Neuanfang in die falsche richtung,auch wenn ungewollt/nicht vorgesehen,zu begrüßen ist das leider nicht.

Und wird leider viele 50-100km weiter fahren lassen richtung DK.der trend ist ja mehr und mehr zu erkennen,bezw.man trifft mehr und mehr Deutsche Angler in Grenzgebieten wie NL DK......


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Das wird wohl eher ne schön bürokratische Lösung geben, bei welcher die Ausgabe der Marke, des Scheines oder wie sie immer das auch regeln nachher mehr kostet als sie durch die Abgabe einnehmen ;-)))

Die sitzen jetzt halt in der eigenen Falle - wäre beim Tourischein wie ursprünglich vorgesehen ja kein Problem gewesen.

Durch die Ausdehung auf alle Angler aus anderen Bundesländern geht man nicht nur den  Schritt, die Annerkennung der Scheine der Länder zu unterminieren, man hat natürlich auch Umsetzungschwierigkeiten.

Und ist es nicht nett, dass man dann noch ein Papierchen mehr bei sich führen muss?

Was da wohl die Wapo etc. dazu sagt, wenn denen noch mehr Arbeit auferlegt wird?



> Und wird leider viele 50-100km weiter fahren lassen richtung DK.der trend ist ja mehr und mehr zu erkennen,bezw.man trifft mehr und mehr Deutsche Angler in Grenzgebieten wie NL DK......


Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2011/am-haken-2012-ab-ins-ausland.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geplant war, dass diejenigen, welche den Tourischein nutzen, auch eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen sollen (wogegen natürlich nichts zu sagen wäre) - wie, wer und warum das jetzt so allgemein reinkam, da will keiner schuld sein ;-))



Klingelt erst nach längerem Nachdenken.

Wohin fließen denn die Einnahmen aus dem Tourischein?

Das müsste doch die gleiche Kasse sein, in die auch die Fischereiabgabe fließt, oder ?

Wenn ja, dann ist die Gebühr für den Tourischein ( von mir aus abzüglich irgendwelcher Gebühren) die Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Moin.

der Tourischein war bisher ein orangenes Dokument mit eingeklebter Abgabemarke, deren Gültigkeit auf 40 Tage begrenzt war.

Jetzt ist es das gleiche Dokument inkl. Abgabemarke nur eben auf 28 Tage begrenzt.

Vorschlag meinerseits:
Man könnte einfach nen Tourischein ausgeben der eben auf ein Jahr begrenzt ist und die Austellgebühr einfach weglassen.


Zusammensetzung der 20 Euro des bisherigen Tourischeines:

10 Euro für den Schein (Ausstellgebühr) und 10 Euro für die Marke.


Bis zur Durchführungsverordnung bleibt ja erstmal alles beim Alten. 
Hat Dorschgreifer ja schon gepostet.
Mehr Infos habe ich selbst auch nicht habe gerade mit meiner Stadtverwaltung gesprochen.

Wenn es was neues gibt poste ich das natürlich.

An Spekulationen beteilige ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Du musst irgendein Wisch vom Landesarchälogen haben um in der Nordsee zu buddeln, da Angler immer Tonvasen mit Wattwürmern verwechseln :c


 

Nöö, das stimmt so nicht, könnte höchstens in absoluten Schutzgebieten so sein, wo alles verboten ist, da wird man aber auch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung erhalten.

Die gesetzliche Regelung sagt nur dies:



> § 12 Küstenfischereiordnung​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

@raubangler
Schön, wenn Du es so dicke hast. Aber wenn alle Bundesländer mit so einer Abgabe nachziehen und Du nur in der Hälfte der Bundesländer angelst, dann bist Du bei Deinem Betrag ganz schnell im Bereich von 400 € zusätzlich pro Jahr. 
Das scheint mir dann nicht mehr im Sinne von Angeln für Jedermann.
Und andernorts ist die Abgabe noch wesentlich höher als in SH. Ich zB zahle in Berlin (wo ich nie angele) derzeit so ca. 22 € und angele in Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen, Niedersachsen, Bayern, NRW, BW und bis dato auch in SH. Sind schon elf Abgaben und wären bei Deinem Preis 550 €. Das ist schon eine ganze Woche FeWo in Skandinavien weniger. Und da fällt mir dann nur noch der Begriff "Anglerräuber" ein.




raubangler schrieb:


> Die koennen meinetwegen auch 50€ pro Jahr nehmen.
> Wichtig ist nur, dass man - wie z.B. in Daenemark - auch morgens um 5 Uhr (oder wann auch immer) diese Abzocke an einer Tankstelle entrichten kann.
> Oder per Internet und Paypal 24x7.


----------



## sunny (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Was für ein Mist #d. 

Dann gibt es in Zukunft wohl Wattwürmer nur noch gegen Vorlage der Abgabenmarke .

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Strafe in M-V, wenn man kontrolliert wird und nicht im Besitz des Scheines ist |rolleyes?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

In SH war es wie folgt geregelt:




> § 46
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten​
> 
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> ...




Ich denke, die Fischereibehörde wird dann einen gewissen Katalog haben, nachdem sie ahnden.


----------



## hans albers (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

moin...

noch ein bisschen mehr bürokratie,
in dem einen land so ,in dem anderen so....

...blödsinn

bin der meinung ,die karten zum angeln
(an bestimmten gewässern) sollten reichen
(an der sh küste war eh frei)

warum jetzt noch ne zusätzliche marke/abgabe
??
die leistet man doch da , wo man den hauptwohnsitz hat.

greetz
lars


----------



## Lutz77987 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

wo kann ich mir die erweiterung denn holen?
Ich will über ostern nächsten jahres mal wieder nach scharbeutz also mac-pomm ein bissl angeln


----------



## Dunraven (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



krickfan schrieb:


> In Bayern ist das z.B. klarer festgelegt. In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen dort per Gesetz nicht zurückgesetzt werden.



Weshalb soviele Hegefischen mit Umsetzen jährlich in Bayern stattfinden. Es wurden schön öfter Beispiele genannt und darauf hingewiesen, von daher weißt Du das Du da mal wieder totalen Blödsinn schreibst. Ist gängige und häufige Praxis bei den großen Angeln in Bayern. Das weiß selbst ich am anderen Ende des Landes von den vielen Berichten darüber die im Internet und in den Zeitschriften zu finden sind.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Weshalb soviele Hegefischen mit Umsetzen jährlich in Bayern stattfinden. Es wurden schön öfter Beispiele genannt und darauf hingewiesen, von daher weißt Du das Du da mal wieder totalen Blödsinn schreibst. Ist gängige und häufige Praxis bei den großen Angeln in Bayern. Das weiß selbst ich am anderen Ende des Landes von den vielen Berichten darüber die im Internet und in den Zeitschriften zu finden sind.


 
Mein Fehler. Mir war nicht klar, dass diese Festlegung nicht auf Landesebene, sondern vom Verband Mittelfranken getroffen wurde:
http://www.carp-hunter-team.de/Forum/index.php?topic=137.0

Zitat:
"3.7 Die Beute muß unmittelbar nach dem Fang in den Erlaubnisschein (Fangbuch) mit Kugelschreiber eingetragen werden. *Das Hältern der Fische ist nicht gestattet*. Das Zurücksetzen von mäßigen Fischen ist untersagt."

Das Verbot gilt also auch nicht nur für Hegefischen, sondern generell. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der maßgebliche Grund für das Verbot ein unverhältnismäßig großes Risiko für die Verletzung von Fischen ist. 

Wie auch immer, es ist so, dass in Bayerischen Verbandsgewässern zumindest teilweise der Gebrauch von Setzkeschern verboten ist. Das gilt z.B. für das Fränkische Seenland.


----------



## Lümmy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Lutz77987 schrieb:


> wo kann ich mir die erweiterung denn holen?
> Ich will über ostern nächsten jahres mal wieder nach scharbeutz also mac-pomm ein bissl angeln



Scharbeutz = Schleswig-Holstein, nicht meckpomm


----------



## Lutz77987 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

oh ja auchsoo okay
danke habs verwechselt


----------



## Dunraven (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es ist so, dass in Bayerischen Verbandsgewässern zumindest teilweise der Gebrauch von Setzkeschern verboten ist. Das gilt z.B. für das Fränkische Seenland.



In wohl jedem BL ist es so. Da findet sich immer ein VDSF Verein er es verbietet. Also nichts besonderes, aber eben vor allem nichts allgemeinen sondern eine unnötige Beschränkung durch den Verband.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Hier eine Vorabveröffentlichung der Behörde mit den Hauptänderungen:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...erungen_LFischG/Aenderungen_LFischG_node.html



> *Wichtige Änderungen im Fischereigesetz für Schleswig-Holstein*
> 
> Im Fischereigesetz für Schleswig-Holstein sind im Rahmen der Novelle über 30 Änderungen vollzogen worden. Diese sind jedoch nicht alle von praktischer Bedeutung für die Angler und Fischer am Gewässer. Daher wird im Folgenden eine Übersicht über wichtige Änderungen und ihre jeweilige Bedeutung gegeben. Diese Aufzählung ist bewusst nicht abschließend und soll vor allem der schnellen und übersichtlichen Information dienen. Für weitere Detailinformationen sollte auf jeden Fall das Gesetz selber eingesehen werden (im Downloadbereich rechts verfügbar).
> Änderungen in ausgewählten Paragraphen des Landesfischereigesetzes:
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Nun steht das neue Fischereigesetz zum Download bereit:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/43-gesetze-a-verordnungen

Die Durchführungsverordnung folgt dann irgendwann nach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nun steht das neue Fischereigesetz zum Download bereit:
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/43-gesetze-a-verordnungen
> 
> Die Durchführungsverordnung folgt dann irgendwann nach.




Bei aller Zauselei.

Danke für die Infos.#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## scripophix (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Link hier herein stellen darf - wenn nicht, dann bitte löschen. 

Es geht um die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe in S-H, schaut mal hier:

http://www.luebecker-anglerforum.de/threads/1454-1.5-Mio.-aus-der-Fischereiabgabe-S-H

Das sind doch mal Aussagen!

.


----------



## Seatrout68 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Schön, die Notwendigkeit wurde hiermit schriftlich anerkannt.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Soll das bedeuten Fischartenschutz, wird nur durch Gebühren bei Anglern bezahlt?
Alkoholiker-Therapien  werden demnach nur durch die Branntweinsteuer bezahlt? 
Nein, da versucht man die heimischen Angler für die Zwangsabgaben aller Südnachbarn zu begeistern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nein, da versucht man die heimischen Angler für die Zwangsabgaben aller Südnachbarn zu begeistern.


 
Nein, das ist so in  SH völlig normal und läuft so schon seit über 30 Jahren, dass diese Maßnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden. Das hat mit der zusätzlichen Gebühr, die "nicht-SHler" zukünftig zu entrichten haben nichts zu tun, die Fördersummen steigen allerdings dadurch und somit kommt es den Maßnahmen wieder zugute.


----------



## antonio (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nein, das ist so in  SH völlig normal und läuft so schon seit über 30 Jahren, dass diese Maßnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden. Das hat mit der zusätzlichen Gebühr, die "nicht-SHler" zukünftig zu entrichten haben nichts zu tun, die Fördersummen steigen allerdings dadurch und somit kommt es den Maßnahmen wieder zugute.



ja und was soll das.
jeder scheininhaber zahlt in seinem bl schon eine fischereiabgabe und auch diese werden mehr oder weniger für entsprechende maßnahmen eingesetzt.
wenn sich jetzt die kleinstaaterei noch weiter ausbreitet und die anderen bl jetzt nach dem prinzip handeln auge um auge, dann wirds eben für alle teurer.
wenn wir bei den 10 € bleiben werdens dann im extremfall 150 € pro angler mehr die er zu zahlen hat.
also was soll der blödsinn, ich dachte immer, daß die bl die zahlung der fischereiabgabe untereinander anerkennnen.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und was soll das.
> jeder scheininhaber zahlt in seinem bl schon eine fischereiabgabe und auch diese werden mehr oder weniger für entsprechende maßnahmen eingesetzt.
> wenn sich jetzt die kleinstaaterei noch weiter ausbreitet und die anderen bl jetzt nach dem prinzip handeln auge um auge, dann wirds eben für alle teurer.
> wenn wir bei den 10 € bleiben werdens dann im extremfall 150 € pro angler mehr die er zu zahlen hat.
> ...


 
Tja, und ganau da irren viele. Die Bundesländer erkennen untereinander die Fischereischeine an, aber nicht die Fischereiabgaben, das ist ganz klar zu trennen. 

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und somit muss auch jedes Land für sich mit seinen Fischereibeiträgen selbst wirtschaften und fördert natürlich damit auch nur Maßnahmen im eigenen Bundesland. Und genau durch diese Landesrechte gibt es eben die Unterschiede in den Bundesländern. 

Ein Bundesland nimmt 10,-€ im Jahr, das nächste nur 5,-€ und ein weiteres Bundesland gibt sogar lebenslange Fischereischeine aus. Da kann kein Land die Abgaben der anderen Länder anerkennen, weil das überall anders geregelt ist.

Ich selbst finde das auch nicht toll und würde eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung vorziehen, das wird aber leider nur ein frommer Wunsch bleiben. Auch die Abgabe, die nun die Angler aus anderen Bundesländern zahlen müssen finde ich nicht so klasse, auch unser Landesverband nicht, wurde aber über die Köpfe der Angler hinweg entschieden. Da gibt es jetzt Probleme, mit Freunden aus anderen Bundesländern, die sich erst einmal einen Zusatzschein kaufen müssen, um mit mir gemeinsam Angeln zu können.... Oder diejenigen, die in HH wohnen, aber einen Zweitwohnsitz in SH haben, auch die müssen doppelt bezahlen, weil sich das nach dem Erstwohnsitz richtet....

Die suchen in der Politik eben jede mögliche Einnahmequelle zusammen, aus der sie noch Geld ziehen können...., leider.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, und ganau da irren viele. Die Bundesländer erkennen untereinander die Fischereischeine an, aber nicht die Fischereiabgaben, das ist ganz klar zu trennen.
> 
> Nun ja, da die Entrichtung der Fischereibgabe zur Pflicht wird, nutzt das Anerkennen der Fischereischeine anderer BL nix.
> 
> ...



Richtig, der Landesverband kann da gar nix für.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn das Geld wieder in den "richtigen " Kreislauf zurück fließt,
dann stört es mich weniger.

Es ist wenigstens keine "Steuer" die für irgendwas entrichtet wird und dann an einer komplett fremden Stelle landet.

Was mich schon eher nervt ist der Aufwand an die Erlaubnisscheine zu kommen und die genauen Bedingungen zu interpretieren.

Persönlich habe ich das Problem, das für nächstes Jahr der Verein eine Kutterfahrt buchen möchte.
Um da einige Mitglieder hinter dem Ofen herzulocken, sponsort der Verein schon relativ viele Ausgaben.
Wenn da jetzt noch die Abgabe mit dem entsprechenden Aufwand der Kartenbeschaffung dazu kommt, werden noch weniger Leute mitkommen wollen.

Bei einer solchen Fahrt noch mal eine Stunde oder länger für das Ausstellen von bis zu 50 Erlaubnisscheinen zu verschwenden, halte ich für echt bescheuert.

Oder brauchen wir das gar nicht, weil wir ja außerhalb der X-Meilen Zone sind?

Meine Meinung dazu ( ich habe mit den 10 EUR weniger Probleme wie mit dem Beschaffen des Scheines) ist einfach.

Wenn es das Ding schnell und überall zu bekommen ist, nehmt in Gottes Namen das Geld.

Wenn nicht, lasst es sein.

Legt es anders um.

Macht es leicht und verständlich.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Oder brauchen wir das gar nicht, weil wir ja außerhalb der X-Meilen Zone sind?


 
Das ist in SH leider ein Problem, aus der Bezahlzone kommt man nicht raus und wenn, dann ist man in dänischen Gewässern und muss den dänischen Schein lösen.... Das ist alles sehr verzwickt.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es da Anglerfreundliche Möglichkeiten für die Beschaffung geben wird. Z.B. in Angelläden, dann wäre es zumindest in Heiligenhafen und Laboe kein Problem, oder eventuell sogar auf den Kuttern und diese rechnen das mit der Behörde ab..., dann haben die Kapitäne aber wieder zusätzliche Lauferei... 


Ich bin da mal gespannt, was die Behörden daraus machen.



> wenn das Geld wieder in den "richtigen " Kreislauf zurück fließt,
> dann stört es mich weniger.


 
Davon kann man zumindest ausgehen, weil in SH die Fischereiabgaben zweckgebunden ausgegeben werden müssen. Und darüber wo das eingesetzt wird entscheidet alle 4 Jahre ein Gremium, wo auch der Landesverband drin sitzt. Die dürfen nur die Verwaltungskosten einbehalten.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Davon kann man zumindest ausgehen, weil in SH die Fischereiabgaben zweckgebunden ausgegeben werden müssen. Und darüber wo das eingesetzt wird entscheidet alle 4 Jahre ein Gremium, wo auch der Landesverband drin sitzt. Die dürfen nur die Verwaltungskosten einbehalten.



So steht das aber nicht in euren Fischereigesetz , glaubt eigentlich einer das das Geld für Angler ausgegeben wird und nicht für Berufsfischer und um Vorgaben aus Brüssel zu erfüllen?

In Niedersachsen wird keine Zwangsabgabe erhoben und trotzdem werden die gleichen Projekte finanziell gefördert, dort aber als Stützung der Berufsfischer.


----------



## VMxxx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Überaus an diesem Thema interessiert stelle ich fest, dass es doch was schönes sein muss wenn man sich als reinrassiger Bürokrat mal wieder was neues hat einfallen lassen.

Ich beneide ja so manchen Angler in Europa der mit seinem Sportfischerpass losgeht und fertig. In DE braucht man halt neben seinem Rutenfutteral und ein paar Ködern eben noch einen Koffer voller Papiere und das ist nicht nur beim Angeln so.

das das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist OK, das aber gerade Länder mit großen Wasserflächen wie SH jetzt schon ggf. Meck - Pomm, Brandenburg, Hamburg und NS künftig den organisierten Angler nochmals zu Kasse bittet mag ich nicht nachvollziehen können.

Soweit es Angler betrifft die sonst keine Fischereiabgabe zahlen (z. B. Touristenschein) würde ich das sogar unterstützen.

Im Übrigen könnte eine zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe Begehrlichkeiten in anderen Gebieten wecken.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein schönes, gesundes und von Fangerfolgen strotzendes 2012


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> So steht das aber nicht in euren Fischereigesetz , glaubt eigentlich einer das das Geld für Angler ausgegeben wird und nicht für Berufsfischer und um Vorgaben aus Brüssel zu erfüllen?


 
Es steht ja auch nicht alles im Fischereigesetz, Infos zu den Fischartenhilfsmaßnahmen findest Du z.B. hier:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/67/694-fischartenhilfsmassnahmen-2008-2011

und hier:

http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...tenhilfsmassnahmen-bis-2015_article11659.html

und hier:

http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...chutz-in-Schleswig-Holstein_article11700.html

oder hier:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Ar...07/MLUR_070806_Fischartenhilfsmassnahmen.html


----------



## scripophix (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Die Durchführungsverordnung zum LFischG S-H ist nun im Entwurf heraus, sie beschäftigt sich u.a. mit der neuen Abgabe für Nicht-Schleswig-Holsteiner, die 28 Tage-Befreiung für Urlauber und Nicht-Urlauber, das Hege- und Gemeinschaftsfischen, den Setzkescher und einiges mehr.

Hier zu finden:

LAF, klick


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Und auf der Landesverbandsseite gibt es den als PDF, unter "DVO Änderungsentwurf 2012":

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/43-gesetze-a-verordnungen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Nun soll die DVO ab dem 01.07.2012 seine Gültigkeit haben.

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Umw...schG_node.html

hier die Fassung auf die verwiesen wird:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Umw...cationFile.pdf

und hier das Merkblatt zum Urlauberfischereischein:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Umw...cationFile.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Danke für die Info!

Wen habt ihr nun eigentlich als zuständigen Minister?
Nen Grünen???


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Wen habt ihr nun eigentlich als zuständigen Minister?
> Nen Grünen???


 
Jupp, ist Dr. Robert Habeck....

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/MLUR/DE/Minister/Minister_node.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

War ja zu befürchten..

Wir haben ja sogar dazu nen grünen Ministerpräidenten, das fängt schon schön schief zu gehen für die Angler.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War ja zu befürchten..
> 
> Wir haben ja sogar dazu nen grünen Ministerpräidenten, das fängt schon schön schief zu gehen für die Angler.....


 

Das warten wir mal ab, das ist auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Warscheinlich wird bald alles wie Setzkescher,Hegefischen wieder geändert-die Zwangsabgabe nicht, höchstens mit einen Bioaufschlag versehen.


----------



## Thundercat01 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

und jeder zurückgesetzte Fisch bekommt nen "grüne Punkt" (gelebtes Recycling  ;-) ),
sowie für abgeknüppelete und zu entsorgende Fische gibt es Pfand vom Verband zurück .  #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Der LSFV-SH hat sich ja schon mal gefreut, endlich mit den Tierschützern an einem Strang ziehen zu können - da wird denen ein grüner Minister auch eher passen als ein Angler....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/s-h_magazin/media/shmag16773.html


----------



## antonio (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

und immer wieder diese blödsinnigen argumente mindestmaße etc.

antonio


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Nur kurz nen Statement von mir...(keine zeit sind am Mähen).



Wenn von Naturschutzseite immer mehr Gesetze....kommen und man die Angler immer mehr abgrenzt wie im Video ausgesagt wurde,dann muss man mal dagegen Kämpfen und nicht immer Ja sagen.

Ein kleines Dorf in NDS schafft es auch das die neue Stromtrasse nicht weiter gebaut werden kann,aber ein großer Bundes/Landesverband (egal welcher) ist dazu anscheinend nicht in der Lage.



#h


----------



## Knispel (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Eben als Stream im N-TV : Der Landesfischereiverband und Landesjagdverband Schleswig- Holstein sprechen sich gemeinsam für einen Abschuss von Seehunden im Wattenmeer ( Nationalpark ! ) aus, da sie zuviel Schaden anrichten ! Steilflanke für die Angel und Jagdgegner - es stimmt schon, wir schaufeln uns unser eigenes Grab ....#q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Knispel schrieb:


> Eben als Stream im N-TV : Der Landesfischereiverband und Landesjagdverband Schleswig- Holstein sprechen sich gemeinsam für einen Abschuss von Seehunden im Wattenmeer ( Nationalpark ! ) aus, da sie zuviel Schaden anrichten ! *Steilflanke für die Angel* und Jagd*gegner* - es stimmt schon, wir schaufeln uns unser eigenes Grab ....#q


 
Immer vorsichtig und bitte nicht verwechseln, der Landesfischereiverband ist kein Verband der Angler, sondern der Berufsfischer:



> *Der Landesfischereiverband Schleswig-Holstein* wurde im Jahre 1877 unter dem Namen „Central-Fischerei-Verein für Schleswig-Holstein“ gegründet. *Er vertritt die Interessen der Berufsfischer an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste* und ist damit das Sprachrohr und Informationsorgan der Kutter- und Küstenfischer. Der Verband hat zurzeit rund 250 Mitglieder, die in 4 Fischereigenossenschaften und 12 Fischereivereinen organisiert sind. Sitz des Verbandes ist in Heiligenhafen.


----------



## GridtII (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Hi Knispel,
was spricht dagegen, wenn man erkennt dass es zuviele Seehunde gibt sich für eine Bestandsregulierung einzusetzen. 
Sicher entspricht das nicht der Denkweise von Tierschützern und anderen "Experten" aus diesen Bereichen, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich immer eine Schere im Kopf verordnet nur weil es dem zurzeit gültigem Mainstream nicht entspricht!
Die nächste Seuche unter den Seehunden kommt mit Sicherheit. Und durch einen überhöhten Bestand ist dann die Ansteckung explosiv und die Todesrate sehr hoch. Da macht es doch entschieden mehr Sinn vorher einzugreifen.
(Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal ein Seehundsteak probieren, am besten selbst erlegt! |supergri)
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Knispel (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Warum maßt sich die Gattung Homo sapiens immer an, Gott zuspielen ? Die Natur braucht den Menschen nicht, der Mensch aber die Natur ...
Heute der Kormoran, morgen der Seehund und übermorgen ???


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Weil der Mensch die Natur aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht hat - deswegen sind regulative Eingriffe nötig.


----------



## GridtII (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Kein (halbwegs vernünftiger) Mensch will irgendeine Art ausrotten. Es geht darum die Bestände auf ein vertretbares Maß zu regulieren, sodass sie in den (möglicherweise kleiner werdenden) Lebensraum passen. Sonst macht das die Natur (siehe Seehundsstaupe) und dann auf eine erheblich radikalere Art.
Mir ging es aber primär darum, dass wir uns nicht immer vor Kritik aus der Öffentlichkeit fürchten und deshalb schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Dinge veranlassen, die nicht sonderlich vernünftig sind. wir sollten öfter mal offensiv unsere Meinung vertreten und zu unseren Standpunkten stehen.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum maßt sich die Gattung Homo sapiens immer an, Gott zuspielen ? Die Natur braucht den Menschen nicht, der Mensch aber die Natur ...
> Heute der Kormoran, morgen der Seehund und übermorgen ???



Seehunde gelten als niedlich-also werden die von Tierschützern bis zur Überbevölkerung geschützt,kommt die Staupe wird das als Katastrophe angesehen.
Der Mensch ist ein Teil der Natur,deshalb ist auch ein Verlust durch bejagung von der Natur mit eingeplant.


----------



## Immer Schneider (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



gründler schrieb:


> Ein kleines Dorf in NDS schafft es auch das die neue Stromtrasse nicht weiter gebaut werden kann,aber ein großer Bundes/Landesverband (egal welcher) ist dazu anscheinend nicht in der Lage.
> 
> #h



Bitte helft mir mal.
Was soll der Vergleich ausdrücken? Ich versteh den irgendwie nicht.
Da schreit der deutsche Michel auf seinem tsunamigefärdeten Oberrheingraben: "Atomstrom nein danke, ich will Ökostrom!" Das ganze wird (wie gut/schlecht auch immer) angeschoben, neue Stromtrassen werden dafür benötigt und was macht der deutsche Michel?
Protestiert dagegen und verhindert wo es nur geht. #q 
Getreu seinem Motto: "Ökostrom will ich haben, neue Stromtrassen ok, aber nicht hinter *meinem* Haus." #d

Und damit stelle ich das kleine niedersächsische Dorf und den/die Verbände irgendwie auf eine Stufe. Ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied. Scheinheiligkeit und Egoismus hier wie da. 
Zugegeben, der interviewte Herr vom LSFV ist an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten. Da wird die Regelungswut des Gesetzgebers beklagt und gleichzeitig ist es der LSFV selbst, der im Rahmen seiner Anhörungen immer mehr Regelungen in die Gesetze hineinfordert und den (nicht organisierten) Angler oder Angelinteressierten ausgrenzt, siehe Urlauberfischereischein, seinen Versuch der Erschwerung der Meerforellenangelei usw. usw. 

Ja ich habe schon eine ganze Weile einen Angelschein und trotzdem finde ich das Fischereigesetz so wie es ist gut. Ich würde gern meinen Nachbarn mitnehmen und ihm die verschiedenen Angeltechniken und -möglichkeiten zeigen. Dann könnte er selbst entscheiden, was ihm am besten gefällt und ob er sich das als Hobby weiterhin vorstellen kann. So angeln wir eben nur mal in der Brandung bzw. vom Boot in der Ostsee und die Vereine bekommen kein neues zahlendes Mitglied, da ich ihm Barsch-, Hecht-, Zander-, Karpfenangeln u.v.m. dank des Verbandes nicht zugänglich machen kann. 
Aber auch das ist wieder absolut typisch für den deutschen Michel. Die einzig wahre Argumentation gegen den Urlauberschein ist doch die hier: "Ich habe auch einen Schein mit Prüfung machen müssen und deshalb muss das jeder andere auch." 
Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, der LSFV ist ein Landessport*fischer*- und *kein* Landessport*anglerverband*.

So und nun haut drauf.

Ich bin eh...

Immer Schneider


----------



## Astarod (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Moin
Muß ich nu zum Amt wegen des neuen SH Scheins für die Ostsee,oder bekomme ich sowat auch im Angelladen?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

es gibt keinen schein für die ostsee.
es gibt nen urlauberschein(für die die keinen fischereischein besitzen) und es gibt eine extra fischereiabgabe für angler aus anderen bl nicht nur für die ostsee sondern für ganz s-h.

antonio


----------



## Astarod (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

ah danke dir,aber wo muß ich mir(komme aus MV) die fischereiabgabe holen?
Beim Amt irgendwo in SH oder im Angelladen?


----------



## marioschreiber (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

In Burg auf Fehmarn gibt es die z.B. auch in (einigen) Angelläden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> In Burg auf Fehmarn gibt es die z.B. auch in (einigen) Angelläden.


 
Baltic Köln in Heiligenhafen hat die auch und Fisherman's Partner in Kiel ebenfalls sowie das Wassersportzentrum in Kappeln.

So denke ich, das es diese Scheine auch noch in anderen Angelläden gibt, einfach mal Anrufen beim Angelladen in der Gegend, wo die Reise hingehen soll.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*



Immer Schneider schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir mal.
> Was soll der Vergleich ausdrücken? Ich versteh den irgendwie nicht.


 

Ganz einfach,Oma Erna,Opa Müller und co.schaffen es die mächtigen zappeln zu lassen,ein Landesverband der Mächtig ist,redet im TV vor Millonen leute es würde für uns Angler immer mehr regeln von Naturschutzseite geben wo man nix machen kann.

Und statt wie das kleine Dorf (was keine Macht hat) was zu unternehmen,klagt er im TV wie schlimm doch alles ist.

Sicher hast du recht das beides Heuchlerisch ist,es sollte nur aufzeigen das der kleine Mann (Das Dorf) sich erfolgreich wehrt (noch),und ein mächtiger Verband kriegt es anscheinend nicht hin sich zu wehren. 

|wavey:


----------



## Immer Schneider (2. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Aha.
Ja so hatte ich das nicht gesehen. Wenn man es so betrachtet hast Du recht und stützt auch wieder meine These das nur wenn das Privatuniversum des deutschen Michel betroffen ist, er auch bereit ist etwas zu unternehmen. 
Da möglichst freies Angeln (gewisse Regeln müssen sein, keine Frage) aber nicht zum ureigensten Privatuniversum des LSFV zu gehören scheint, wird halt auch nicht in aller Konsequenz dafür gekämpft.


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Kann mir mal einer den Satz aus dem Ergänzungsschein erklären:

In schleswig-holsteinischen Küstengewässern besteht* grundsätzlich *das Recht des *freien* Fischfangs mit der Handangel.

Bedeutet das nicht,das ich die Fischereiabgabe als nicht sh`ler eigentlich nicht bezahlen muß,oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?

|wavey:lausi


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

denkfehler, das hat mit freien oder nichtfreien gewässern nichts zu tun.
jeder der nicht aus sh kommt und dort angeln will, egal wo, muß die fischereiabgabe löhnen.
das mit den freien gewässern bedeutet nur, daß du dort keinen erlaubnisschein brauchst.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

Denkfehler - wer als Nicht-SHler in SH angeln will, zahlt grundsätzlich nochmal 10 Euro ........


----------



## lausi97 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein veröffentlicht und somit gültig*

ok,danke antonio und Thomas


----------

